# Only mono audio, can not achieve stereo



## Sevvynn (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new to this. Trying to use a Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 audio interface with OBS Studio, for Facebook Live, using a stereo microphone. (It's actually binaural, which will be fun, if and when it works.)

I created an audio source, with Komplete Audio 6 channels 1 & 2 as the inputs. I can hear both channels, but it is only in mono. 

When I look at the audio mixer, it shows every audio source with 4 tracks (no idea why 4 tracks), and there is a panning slider. But the panning slider does not move for any of the sources, including the source I created which is linked to the Komplete Audio 6 inputs 1 & 2.

Is there any reason OBS Studio fails to produce stereo sound from any source, and the panning sliders are grayed out for everything?

Thanks for any help.

Matthew
Windows 7 x64


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 4, 2016)

Current OBS Studio build outputs Stereo (or Mono) only. Mixer shows 4 stereo tracks that can be included in the record. You can mix devices into this 4 stereo tracks in any combination (including 1 track per device) by checking them.
To play tracks you need modern player (VLC, for example). Streaming supports only one stereo track of four available (it is wise to mix all your devices to that one stereo track and select it at _Settings>Output>Streaming tab_).

Some info about Studio's _Advanced Audio Properties_, OBS Studio Help Guide: https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...ware-studio-multiplatform-help-guide-pdf.365/


----------



## Sevvynn (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback... but I can not achieve stereo. Even the panning sliders are fixed and don't move. 

I am a pro audio guy, so I am really stumped about how to get stereo as an output (even even an input into OBS Studio). I noticed when I mute track 1 in the Mixer window, all audio goes away, suggesting there is no stereo input (which should be on tracks 1 AND 2, I assume). 

I have set up the audio device with my soundcard, and set it to stereo. So I am at a loss here, Anyone have an idea what's wrong?


----------



## Simes (Aug 7, 2016)

OBS isn't a pro audio application, the tracks in the Mixer window are stereo. OBS can record up to four stereo tracks into an output video file. The checkboxes in the mixer window are to determine which output track to route that input to.

I suspect, but am not certain, that the panning sliders would only be active if the input source was mono. A 2-channel input source has a stereo position by nature and would not need to be panned.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 7, 2016)

panning in OBS Studio 0.15.2 grayed for me too. I can balance output sound in Windows sound properties.

I can imaging only one setup when you require panning correction: if you have asymmetric setup in the room and panning Windows output for yourself comfort, but want to be back normal (not 'corrected') audio. Thus you can stream and record "normal" setup (with anti-correction in obs) while listening "comfort" setup for yourself.

_*Edit:*_ one more setup when panning may become useful: if you want to make player vs player (fighting game) and you have identical inputs for both mic sources (stereo signal, but both voices are at the center, or you have planar stereo).Then you can slightly increase Left channel volume of the first player's mic to make him appear left to the main scene, and do the same by increasing Right channel volume for the second player's mic to make him appear right to the main scene.
Maybe fighting itself not very good example (players can swap their position), but if you have cam sources for both of the players then setup is possible.


----------

